# Camp chef smoke vault 18"--- need feedback



## dietz777 (Jul 9, 2014)

New to smoking., live in an apt that only allows gas grills. I have been told the camp chef smoke vault 18" smoker would be a great option that is priced pretty fair, $200. Any feedback for a rookie trying to get into the fun? I would be looking to smoke for small groups, ribs, brisket, pulled pork is the majority of what I would do.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello.  I can't offer 1st hand knowledge but you can google that smoker and read some reviews and such.  Good luck.

Danny

http://bbq.about.com/od/smokerreviews/gr/Camp-Chef-Smoke-Vault-18.htm


----------



## azsmokermark (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't have the 18" model, I have the 24" one. You can get it delivered to your door for $255 on Amazon.  A buddy has the 18" model and he wishes he had the 24" model.  I have done half a dozen pork butts, about a dozen baby back rib racks, a standing pork loin roast, and a beef top round roast in mine since April.  It is a good smoke, it assembled very nice and all the parts were there and fit like a glove.  It seems to sip the propane when in use and holds temp fairly well.  I so see some temp swings of about 10 degrees +-, but I think that is due to the sun hitting different parts of the black smoker.  The water pan is a nice touch to help stabilize the temp, but not really big enough to last a long time, about 4 hours is all I get before needing to refill.

Would I do it again? You betcha!

Mark


----------



## moose350 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have the 24" and It does a great job. The only bad thing I can say about it is the wind will blow the flame out especially when trying to smoke on low and there is no automatic cut off. I have made a wind break by stacking things around it and it seems to help.


----------



## socal (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't waste your time with the 18".  Spend the extra money and get the 24".  You will be glad you did in the long run.  Moose said he has had problems with the flame blowing out.  I've never had any issues with the flame blowing out.  Either with the 18" or 24",  the Smoke Vault is the best propane smoker on the market right now.  They are so much better than the Masterbuilts.  Whichever one you choose, once you learn the art of smoking food, you'll be hooked for life.


----------



## captain yak (Aug 3, 2014)

I recently gave up a brinkmann trailmaster (charcoal) to get the smoke vault 18. I don't look back one bit. It's great!! 

I personally didn't need the 24. The 18 is plenty big for me and bigger than I expected. 

Everything works great on this smoker. The burner, thermometer, etc... Temperature settings take a little getting used to with any smoker. Once you get it set to your desired temp, it will stay. You can cook as low as 150 and easily as high as 350. 

I got it from camp chef for around $180. It goes on sale for $200 with free shipping, and 10% off if you sign up for their email offers. I got the extra trays for fish/jerky, but never use them. The three trays that it comes with has provided plenty of cooking room.

I also find that clean up is easy in the 18 since the water pan fits close to each side and catches most of the drippings. This would not be the case with the 24 leaving more for cleanup. Here's a coupe of pics of my smoke vault 18. 








Wild hog ribs, sausage, and beans.


----------



## socal (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice Yak.  I have yet to try sausage in my vault.  How did they turn out?


----------



## captain yak (Aug 4, 2014)

socal said:


> Very nice Yak.  I have yet to try sausage in my vault.  How did they turn out?



It was my first time cooking wild hog. I made the sausages myself and they were great!! Going to be cooking more soon.


----------



## broilerking (Sep 4, 2014)

I just got the camp chef 24 and like it so far. I've done the natural gas conversion which was easier than I thought. The problem was finding a number 51 drill bit to widen the hole. 

So far I've cooked brisket, shoulders, and chicken.  All came out super moist. 

Im interested in modifying this to accommodate a wood pellet hopper with auger and thermostat.  Anyone have any ideas on how to go about it or parts?


----------



## cyclonefan (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the 18 inch. I use an amazen tube smoker in it to generate smoke. Overall a good smoker.


----------



## the huli (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi guys

I'm new to this forum. First post. Does any one know where to buy on of these 24 inch units in australia. I hope I'm not hijacking this post. If it helps I have a Bradly original. Not impressed at all.


----------



## socal (Oct 12, 2014)

You might want to try going to campchef.com website.  They might be able to give you answers on where to buy in Australia.  Get the 24".  Don't waste your time with the 18".  In the long run, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## domerskee (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought mine on Amazon.


----------

